# what do u think of these litters?



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

what do u think of this litter? (if u are not comfortable updating here, cuz i know lot of guys in this forum, pls PM me.. any help greatly appreciated)

German Shepherd Puppy From Mary Bryant at von Waldhimmel German Shepherd Breeder

Pittsburgh dog training and German Shepherd Dogs

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels DDR (the one thats due on aug 18th)

Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs ("U" litter)


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Dont know the first kennel listed.

The second is a member on here. Lee is great.

True Haus is reputable also and Alta-Tollhaus is fantastic as well.

Now you just need to figure out if you want show or working line. That will narrow your search a bit more.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

okay guys, here is the complete list of litters/breeders i am considering. any thoughts. like i said PM is ok if u wanna msg me in private. 

1) vom Gildaf German Shepherds and McQueen Border Collies -
2) Vom Landholz Puppies
3) Adler Stein Kennels-German-Shepherds-Puppies-Los-Angeles, German-Sheperds-Southern-California
4) Zu Treuen Händen
5) Puppies for sale
6) German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels DDR
7) Pittsburgh dog training and German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What type of GSD are you looking for? Where are you located?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You might want to consider if the kennels will consider you, as well.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Solid nerve. Working line. Not overly active. Thank u again.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

"Not overly active" ... most GSDs are active, especially working lines. What are you looking for specifically in regard to activity level?

I know True Haus, they are good people who stand by their dogs. Great working bloodlines, but if you're looking for "not overly active", you might want to ask them a lot of questions.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

The first and last are German conformation lines. The middle two are working lines.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I dunno, but I really like the True Haus dogs. I will watch them for a future pup for myself.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I have a True Haus pup and he is fantastic. I would recomend them in a heart-beat. They are a pleasure to work with and as said above, they stand by their dogs.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

gagsd said:


> You might want to consider if the kennels will consider you, as well.


Good point. As i see it im experienced dog owner.. all my dogs in past have gotten competition level obedience training, or agility.
with new dog, he is not only going to be my best friend but also training with national level schutzhund trainer (already agreed on, and we were going to import dog. but i insisted getting locally from US).. and have a good home/yard/family. If i dont qualify with certain breeder, i will try for next i guess. hopefully someone will consider me  but u r right. works both ways.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Freestep said:


> "Not overly active" ... most GSDs are active, especially working lines. What are you looking for specifically in regard to activity level?
> 
> I know True Haus, they are good people who stand by their dogs. Great working bloodlines, but if you're looking for "not overly active", you might want to ask them a lot of questions.


Thank u. by not overly active. i really meant solid nerve. As i have learned (and i am not 100% comfortable with GSD lines). as i have learned, well bred, GOOD NERVE dog will know when to shut down. 

I understand there is a fine line between "hyper active" dog and good drive dog. I am just not looking for mali in GSD body. Dont get me wrong mali is great breed just not for me. 

***--> Hmm true haus.. Comes up quite often here. are they member here? i tried to email them got nothing back. So actually i was worried if they are one of the breeder who are really hard to get hold of. For me good relationship and caring/knowledgeable breeder is important.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I go to training every weekend with Melinda from vom Gildaf. 

Her dogs are outstanding (beautiful working lines with exceptional character), her breeding program is top notch, and above all, she is a fantastic dog handler...very knowledgeable, patient and experienced.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

neupane00 said:


> ***--> Hmm true haus.. Comes up quite often here. are they member here? i tried to email them got nothing back. So actually i was worried if they are one of the breeder who are really hard to get hold of. For me good relationship and caring/knowledgeable breeder is important.


As far as I know, they do not post here. I know they get very busy, between work and training and everything else, so I would not expect them to get back to you immediately. But once you have indicated a serious interest and established a good rapport with them, they will not leave you hanging.

The dogs I have seen of their breeding have good nerve, high drive, some are more excitable than others, but all seem very biddable and pleasantly resilient.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

re: Alta Tollhaus

The U liter did not pan out- Pregnancy Update | Long-Dangerous Tails

Maika is not pregnant-

From what you're looking for, I think Zucca-Gavin pairing would be perfect. Zucca is very laid back and Gavin is a stud, he is one fine looking dog. 

I like pretty dogs, you know black/red that can absolutely do the work, but at the same time be a companion to us and not a nutcase 24/7.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Josie/Zeus said:


> re: Alta Tollhaus
> 
> The U liter did not pan out- Pregnancy Update | Long-Dangerous Tails
> 
> ...


Zucca is gorgeous! Isn't Gavin owned by a member here on the board?He is quite the looker as well.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Yes, he is owned by LARHAGE.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> re: Alta Tollhaus
> 
> From what you're looking for, I think Zucca-Gavin pairing would be perfect. Zucca is very laid back and Gavin is a stud, he is one fine looking dog.


I'm on the list for a Zucca-Gavin teddy bear -- I mean, puppy! I'm trying not to get too excited, for fear I might jinx things, but it's hard NOT to get excited when Gavin is involved. What a stud! 

Thank you, LARHAGE, for raising one of my favorite dogs on the planet. 

I've waited 7 years to get a new GSD -- this is a dream pairing for me. And Zucca's due in a month!! I'm counting down the days...

I'm so happy to have found Alta-Tollhaus, thanks to people like Josie and others on this forum. I don't post much because I don't feel like I have anything useful to say, but hopefully that will change soon. At the very least, I can post pictures soon (fingers crossed)!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow!!! I am so honored !!! I am so incredibly proud of Gavin I don't even know where to start, he has been an absolute dream, a better tempered dog doesn't exist, if he produces half his quality I would be thrilled, he is a funny dog, he couldn't be goofier or more cuddly, but the minute he steps on the Schutzhund field he's serious, very serious, he is a great dog and a tribute to his breeder Julie, I am so excited to see his first litter and am so happy you are going to have one of his puppies! I'm like an excited Grandma!!! I'll be bugging for pictures.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> Wow!!! I am so honored !!! I am so incredibly proud of Gavin I don't even know where to start, he has been an absolute dream, a better tempered dog doesn't exist, if he produces half his quality I would be thrilled, he is a funny dog, he couldn't be goofier or more cuddly, but the minute he steps on the Schutzhund field he's serious, very serious, he is a great dog and a tribute to his breeder Julie, I am so excited to see his first litter and am so happy you are going to have one of his puppies! I'm like an excited Grandma!!! I'll be bugging for pictures.


Gavin is indeed very handsome!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

She didn't mention it much here, but LukasGSD's puppy Jaxon, the one from True Haus, has really good nerves. He's got great drive and is a GREAT house dog. Gets along with all of the other dogs, is a bit rambunctious with them but he is only a puppy. Great with the cats as well, including the 6 week old kittens. 
As for getting in contact with True Haus, from what I remember, at the longest it may have taken them a couple days to get back to her, but they are great people. They are also on facebook for all the people who have dogs from them to keep up with eachother.


----------

